
Apple Bug Reporter updated for the first time since 1875 - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/06/01/bugreporter-reskinned
======
rhizome
Pithy one-liner but from Marco Ament so pls upvote everybody!

~~~
olgeni
Also add a "thank you Apple" for the effort.

